# Too cold to walk outside ...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is great. I have tried to get Rukie on the treadmill but so far he will only put his front feet on to get a treat. Any tips?


----------



## ms_sinn (Jan 8, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

LOVE IT ❤ They look like they got a nice workout with their tongues hanging out!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww good doggies and mama!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for your post! Beautiful dogs you have there. We had a really cold Winter when my Beagle and grandkids were younger. I had them walk on the treadmill for all of our sanity.  I will have to teach my 9 month old Golden to do this as well. It's cold here but she actually likes the cold. It's me that doesn't like to go for long walks when it's cold so we only go about a mile once per day. She will run in the yard for a couple times per day also but surely could use more ideas to get rid of energy. Cwag the way I taught my Beagle was to have her on a leash and turn it on slow with her on it, I held a treat in front of her as she walked and she really picked up quickly. Since she is small I also would just have her walk along side of me while I was on it. That will be tricky with a bigger dog. I actually can't wait to try this later with my Rainey.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Happy dogs with that amazing Golden smile. Love it! :smile2:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

cwag said:


> That is great. I have tried to get Rukie on the treadmill but so far he will only put his front feet on to get a treat. *Any tips?*



As I recall, pretty much what daisy1234 said. We started doing this way back when Barkley was a puppy. The breeder suggested it to use up some of his energy even though he was exercised and walked outside.

I remember with him guiding him up onto the treadmill with his leash on. Then turn it on at very slow (lowest) speed. I would continue holding the leash and walking him slowly. I recall it only took a couple times of doing this before all I had to do was tell him up while pointing at the treadmill and he was good to go. Oh, and I probably enticed him the first few times with kibble.

Pebbles was the same. Maybe took a little bit more time because she is sooooo lazy. Sandy I never did anything to get her to go on. She saw her mom doing it and wanted on. She is a nut.

Pebbles is pretty funny about it. The other day my wife was on it. Pebbles heard it was on. Went down to the basement and started to nudge my wife in the leg with her head. Pebbles continued to do that until my wife got off the treadmill. When she got off, Pebbles jumped on... 

While any of them are on the treadmill, I stand right there with them. I talk to them too just to keep them paying attention to what they are doing. I also will change up the speed (faster, slower, etc) and sometimes incline it a bit. Again, just to keep them paying attention to what they are doing and also to keep them from getting bored. With Pebbles and Sandy it's usually about a 20 minute walk. Sometimes slow. Sometimes a good clip, or quick trot. I never make them 'run'. Barkley on the other hand seemed to enjoying running on it. He got to run at times and he would be on longer too. 

Personally, I think treadmills are torture! You won't see me on the thing!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha, ha it is a little boring for me too. Thanks for the advice. With the ice and cold weather we are having, I'm going to try working on this with him. Hopefully he'll learn to enjoy it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My Zoey used the treadmill too! I haven’t taught Bentley yet but I really should. We haven’t been able to go out to walk in a week! We are in a cold snap and it will continue for a little while longer! The current temperature is -31 and -38 with the windchill ?


----------



## alijonesy (Dec 22, 2016)

cwag said:


> Ha, ha it is a little boring for me too. Thanks for the advice. With the ice and cold weather we are having, I'm going to try working on this with him. Hopefully he'll learn to enjoy it.


Do you happen to know how long the belt is on your treadmill? We're looking to get one for our guy!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

alijonesy said:


> Do you happen to know how long the belt is on your treadmill? We're looking to get one for our guy!


I just measured ours. The width is 20 inches and the length is 48 inches.
We bought it at Dick's Sporting Goods probably 8 or 10 years ago.


----------



## nwmautz (Dec 5, 2017)

*Treadmill walking.....*

....don't forget to get your pup to poop before putting him/her on the treadmill! My husband was monitoring our Golden during her indoor walk and he heard and smelled what he thought was a toot! Nope! Not a toot! Not only did those smelly brown logs fall on the belt, they shot backwards and splatted on the wall!!! Guess I'm a slow learner because the same thing happened while I was monitoring her a couple of weeks later!


----------

